# Need help with beginner cycle



## Smellfinger (Jun 18, 2015)

hey, i got some questions about some product and im going to start on beginner cycle and if someone could explain me what these things do and such? (sorry about grammar from EU) 

i was looking at WP forum and the admin had a post there i was looking at and would maybe try that if isnt some other cycles.

 Cypiobolic Injection (testosterone cypionate) is that something that you guys recommend or? 

and i was looking at the Tamoxifen cause it was the other thing i needed to buy in the cycle, and wondering what that is? i read that is for breast cancer for women, and wondering what does it helps for? 

and the last thing i needed to buy is Clomid, and i wondering the same as this one, what does it do, i see its for recovery, but how many tablets and such should i take and when should i take them? 

and wondering if someone recommend this cycle or should i take some others stuff or start on other beginner cycle 

it would be great with some answers


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 18, 2015)

please just stay away from gear.  Thanks.


----------



## animale66 (Jun 18, 2015)

You definitely need to do a lot more reading/research before you start a cycle my friend.


----------



## daygrot (Jun 18, 2015)

1. If u wanna use gear read up A LOT on it product sides are very important deff read more and no lots of tren is not what u need just keep reading on it and asking question all of us here started at that point 

Enviado desde mi SM-N900T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 18, 2015)

I agree Tren is not a good idea.  DNP though-genius


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daygrot (Jun 18, 2015)

I did test as a base and added tren with a gd AI u gotta keep it simple but deff don't do tren as a beggin et start off with just test I've seen guys with great gains on test e alone 

Enviado desde mi SM-N900T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smellfinger (Jun 19, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I agree Tren is not a good idea.  DNP though-genius



but is that beginner cycle recommended?
testosterone?
Tamoxifen?
Clomid?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 19, 2015)

By who? For who?  You did not say anything about yourself.  Please go read the forum rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 20, 2015)

Closed



/v


----------

